# A. Genic or L. Parahybana?



## winwin (Mar 27, 2010)

Which one is better for a giant T? Which one looks better? Which one has fatter legs and a bigger head? I know this is about preference but thought I'd ask.


----------



## fatich (Mar 27, 2010)

Acanthoscurria geniculata is better coloration than Lasiodora parahybana, but L.p is bigger than A.geniculata as body size.
If you ask me l would choose A.geniculata,it is big (its not so big,but big enough for me  ) and also good coloration.


----------



## redrumpslump (Mar 27, 2010)

+1. I agree with fatich. If your wanting size go with the lp, but the genics are really stunning and also very large. They both are crazy eaters. Shoot you should try and get both. I promise you won't be disappointed with either of them.

Matt


----------



## winwin (Mar 27, 2010)

fatich said:


> Acanthoscurria geniculata is better coloration than Lasiodora parahybana, but L.p is bigger than A.geniculata as body size.
> If you ask me l would choose A.geniculata,it is big (its not so big,but big enough for me  ) and also good coloration.


Hmmm... Thanks, that's what I thought but someone is persuading me to buy an LP over the genic, he says the LP looks really good in person compared to the genic.


----------



## winwin (Mar 27, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> +1. I agree with fatich. If your wanting size go with the lp, but the genics are really stunning and also very large. They both are crazy eaters. Shoot you should try and get both. I promise you won't be disappointed with either of them.
> 
> Matt


I would buy both if only I could, right now I don't have feeders yet and the place I live in doesn't have anyone selling them so I would have to buy and then raise them. Currently I only have access to superworms so that's what I feed my b. smithi. Another problem would be I go home to my hometown for weeks during school vacation, so I have to bring my T with me, if I have a lot, it would be a problem as I don't have a car.


----------



## winwin (Mar 27, 2010)

Another question regarding feeders. I'm planning to start a colony, I'd probably end up with 2 T's and 1 Scorpion. I currently have a b. smithi and planning to get either an LP or a. genic and an emp scorp. How many roaches or crickets do I need to start with so I won't have too many or too few?


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 27, 2010)

Get a desert hairy. 

If you can deal with a poop/hair shooting and biting T's, then you can deal with a desert hairy. Plus, DH's have amazing coloration and are active, sting their prey, and can be held (certain ones). 

Emperors sit in their burrow all day. If I wasnt wanting to lose my investment/breed emps for some extra hobby cash, I'd sell them off! I hate them!  LOVE my H. Arizonensis.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Mar 27, 2010)

winwin said:


> Another question regarding feeders. I'm planning to start a colony, I'd probably end up with 2 T's and 1 Scorpion. I currently have a b. smithi and planning to get either an LP or a. genic and an emp scorp. How many roaches or crickets do I need to start with so I won't have too many or too few?



       very hard to control how much roaches will lay specially where you are and....they love the warm climate......  its a slow start, with no rewards for a few months.... but they double up in quantitiy very fast with in 6-8 months... i would say 20 adults should be sufficient to start a colony.....


----------



## winwin (Mar 27, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> Get a desert hairy.
> 
> If you can deal with a poop/hair shooting and biting T's, then you can deal with a desert hairy. Plus, DH's have amazing coloration and are active, sting their prey, and can be held (certain ones).
> 
> Emperors sit in their burrow all day. If I wasnt wanting to lose my investment/breed emps for some extra hobby cash, I'd sell them off! I hate them!  LOVE my H. Arizonensis.


Is it that fun to watch the desert hairy? I thought emperor scorpions are voracious eaters and like to stay in the open a lot?


----------



## winwin (Mar 27, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> very hard to control how much roaches will lay specially where you are and....they love the warm climate......  its a slow start, with no rewards for a few months.... but they double up in quantitiy very fast with in 6-8 months... i would say 20 adults should be sufficient to start a colony.....


Is it possible to have a colony wihtin a month or 2? I'm gonna buy an sling either LP or a. genic so I need nymphs then a bigger 1 for my b. smithi which is 2.5" DLS right now and likes superworms better than smaller lats.


----------



## joshuai (Mar 28, 2010)

How much in American does a Lasiodora parahybana sling go for there? just curious?


----------



## SDiego (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty cheap. Because the LP lays so many eggs, you can get like 5 slings for $15-$20, sometimes cheaper. People also will sometimes include one or two as a "freebie" if you are getting something else.


----------



## SDiego (Mar 28, 2010)

winwin said:


> Hmmm... Thanks, that's what I thought but someone is persuading me to buy an LP over the genic, he says the LP looks really good in person compared to the genic.


Get the Genic imo. Some of them look really cool, the black/white banding can really stand out in some of them, esp. if you light the tank it's in. I'm raising a couple Genic slings right now.


----------



## winwin (Mar 28, 2010)

joshuai said:


> How much in American does a Lasiodora parahybana sling go for there? just curious?


Here you can get a 2cm for around 500php which is around $10. Around the same price for a genic.


----------



## winwin (Mar 28, 2010)

SDiego said:


> Get the Genic imo. Some of them look really cool, the black/white banding can really stand out in some of them, esp. if you light the tank it's in. I'm raising a couple Genic slings right now.


How come some of the genics i see in the pics look really good like fat legs, big head, and some have really thin legs and doesn't look too good?


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 28, 2010)

winwin said:


> Is it that fun to watch the desert hairy? I thought emperor scorpions are voracious eaters and like to stay in the open a lot?


nope. they only come out when theyre hungry or too hot. then they usually sit, claws open, in front of the burrow. desert hairies spend alot of time digging and runnin around. mine has been under a rock for a week and a half, and threw sand on one end of the burrow i could see under  so he might be molting or digging deeper


----------



## winwin (Mar 28, 2010)

gromgrom said:


> nope. they only come out when theyre hungry or too hot. then they usually sit, claws open, in front of the burrow. desert hairies spend alot of time digging and runnin around. mine has been under a rock for a week and a half, and threw sand on one end of the burrow i could see under  so he might be molting or digging deeper


That's a bummer...


----------



## XeLLisCompleX (Mar 28, 2010)

currently i hav 4 LP, still thinking of buying geniculata, more into fast grower T's i guess.. LOL


----------



## winwin (Mar 29, 2010)

XeLLisCompleX said:


> currently i hav 4 LP, still thinking of buying geniculata, more into fast grower T's i guess.. LOL


Yeah, exactly what I was thinking because I know b. smithis are slow growers, though mine eats everyday, 1 worm per day but I think I have to alternate between worm and a small lat cuz it looks too fat but I want to make it molt faster. Lol


----------



## winwin (Mar 29, 2010)

How fast does LP and Genic grow? Like how many cm per month in average?


----------



## XeLLisCompleX (Mar 29, 2010)

actually i dunno how fast exactly they grow, but in every molt their size increase about half inches, i hav fren who kept LP for 1year n 8month i guess, now his LP is about 6 to 7inch, really big!


----------



## winwin (Mar 29, 2010)

XeLLisCompleX said:


> actually i dunno how fast exactly they grow, but in every molt their size increase about half inches, i hav fren who kept LP for 1year n 8month i guess, now his LP is about 6 to 7inch, really big!


Woah that's fast. Hehe I think my 2.5" smithi would take a while to grow. I wanna know if genics get big fast cuz right now I'm kinda leaning towards getting a genic unless someone tells me a very valid reason why LP's are better.


----------



## JC (Mar 29, 2010)

Get both. Trust me, it is the only answer.


----------



## XeLLisCompleX (Mar 29, 2010)

JC said:


> Get both. Trust me, it is the only answer.


yea, dat da best idea, getting geniculata soon!


----------



## winwin (Mar 30, 2010)

JC said:


> Get both. Trust me, it is the only answer.


If only I could, I'd get both but the problem is I study in a different place,so every long break I have to go home to my parents and I have to bring all the T's I bought home with me. That wouldn't be a problem if I have a car, but I don't, I just ride the bus so it's kinda hard to bring more than 2...


----------



## gromgrom (Mar 30, 2010)

winwin said:


> That's a bummer...


desert hairies in general are more active and interesting a specie. its like comparing a rose hair to a GBB adult. Yes, the rose hair may have a special place in your heart, but the GBB builds amazing webs, eats well, and is gorgeous, but like the GBB, H. Arizonesis(pallidus, spadix) are incredibly difficult to breed and raise young. (moreso the scorps i mean).


----------



## winwin (Apr 3, 2010)

bumpin this thread. Need more comments on both T's. Pros and cons if possible. And also growth rate. Thanks sirs.


----------



## Link (Apr 4, 2010)

JC said:


> Get both. Trust me, it is the only answer.


Yodapenguin is so wise.


----------



## winwin (Apr 5, 2010)

Link said:


> Yodapenguin is so wise.


lol:} I didn't expect that.


----------



## brian abrams (Apr 6, 2010)

*LP vs Genic*

Both are fast growers, get large (the LP more so), and are voracious feeders. Hope you have access to a good supply of crickets!  My vote is for the Genic, because they are more expensive, and more highly sought after. I personally think they are more attractive also.


----------



## winwin (Apr 7, 2010)

brian abrams said:


> Both are fast growers, get large (the LP more so), and are voracious feeders. Hope you have access to a good supply of crickets!  My vote is for the Genic, because they are more expensive, and more highly sought after. I personally think they are more attractive also.


Yeah, I think I'm getting the Genic. How fast is it from 2cm to grow to 2 or 3"?


----------



## SDiego (Apr 7, 2010)

That will take a little while, from sling to 3". Certainly over a year, even if you powerfeed and keep temps high.


----------



## winwin (Apr 7, 2010)

SDiego said:


> That will take a little while, from sling to 3". Certainly over a year, even if you powerfeed and keep temps high.


Really? It's still that slow even though they are said to be fast growers?


----------

